# Farmers posting their land



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

I can see why farmers would want to post their land to keep other people off of it. But, one thing that just really makes me mad is when people go out and post their own land and then and go hunt someone elses land. If you have your land posted already why dont you take the advantage and hunt on it. I know a couple people who do this and i think its just stupid. Anyone agree with me? :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

_Normally_, I've found that landowners that do this blatently get noticed. I've heard a million times when I lived in Washburn about a landowner that did this on the southside of Sakakawea and Audobon. He would push the deer and pheasants onto his land.....and when people are keeping an eye on their deer and it suddenly ends up hanging in his barn, it torks people off.

I just consider it apart of the area, and learn to stay away.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

That's why I quit pushing our deep sloughs and tree's. All I was doing was chasing deer to the neighbor's.They were not pushing their's. I got smart and decided that the waiting game is a much better game to play. I'll shoot my buck less than 100 yards standing still. I'll sit in a tree! I get more enjoyment out of that any way. As for the farmer posting and not hunting it themselves that to will come back to haunt them true depravation. I hunt mine before anybody else's I need some deer harvested.Magnum


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Magnum 
Your neighbors are a prime example of this. Not uncommon to see a 100 deer in the yard but there 10 miles away looking for hugo.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Dosch, You hit that right on the head.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I post our land and I do hunt some place else for geese and pheasants, and my old deer hunting buddies hunt with a friend of ours on a good sized ranch and I do join them once in a while during deer season for the comaraderie and BS. 
But we also give permission to as many deer hunters that our land can bear. And also bow hunters. Around our immediate buildings we only let a couple of dependable bow hunters close to the buildings, also hunt it ourselves.Believe there were about 20 deer taken off our property last deer season. We may be an exception but thats the way we do it. Our son purchased a local ranch and as he lives out of state, the first thing he did was post it with the Game and Fish Signs (Ask That You May Enter) so that is about 2000 acres of hunting also. Not all of it is deer area but some of it is.


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

adokken, I think that is fine if you let other people on your land to hunt but, its the people who are really stubborn and post their land and dont let anybody hunt on it but, then they will go and hunt on other peoples land.


----------

